# GoPitBull BBQ & Camping?



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Would be fun to do a bully BBQ with the forum sometime. I doubt I could make anything happen this year but perhaps for next year we would find a good neutral location and invade the camp ground and just get to know everyone and their dogs.

Thoughts?


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Im down. My older has nipped a few times (never happened in almost four years) is she still welcome? I ALWAYS have her under control and she really is the sweetest dog. Can you imagine what people would think at the campground with 100 pitties around lol. Is it illegal to bring a dog to a town with BSL or just illegal to live there with one? If we can we should do it in a small town is BSL just to show them whats really up the our breed. Yes, I said our breed.

Alex


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

The way it works here you can camp with your dog for three days, but after that you have to get a permit in the BSL area.

ALL dogs would be welcome it would be up to the handlers to keep them undercontrol though.


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sounds good 3 days it is. The only thing im worried about is someone keeping me under control. Yea, ive seen all you women in the pics threads


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I would say no to the BSL area  If there is going to be a large group.Accidents DO happen and I don't want them happening somewhere where they are already biased.


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats true, didnt think of it like that. I wouldnt want to end up biting one of you or something and have it end up in the news that it was one of the dogs.

edit* Looks like we will be the only ones camping.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I guess lol. LIke I said would put something together for next year but it would be fun nonetheless.


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yea for sure. Lets make it happen.


----------

